# Ich muss das jetzt schreiben, "wie lange lassen wir es uns noch gefallen"!



## tom320 (15. Januar 2012)

Das kann doch nicht sein, jetzt ist auf einmal mein Spielstand von Arkham City weg, 
nur weil mein Wlan im Spiel ganz kurz ausgefallen ist, danke Winows Live!

Mir reichts das war das letzte Game das ich mir gekauft habe. 
Was man als ehrlicher Kunde heutzutage alles von der Spieleindustrie akzeptieren muss übersteigt mein Verständnis.

Schon bei der Installation, sie müssen dies akzeptieren, sie müssen das zulassen, sie müssen einverstanden sein, 
mir schein ich muss heutzutage nur noch "müssen"!
Sie brauchen Steam, sie brauchen Origin, sie brauchen Windows Live, alles Updaten, alles Patchen, das kann es doch nicht sein!

Für Batman Arkham City brauchte ich fast 2 Stunden zur Installation, häää?, und mein Rechner ist nicht gerade langsam (SSD,6Kern,8GBRam).

Wo sind die zeiten als man ein Spiel einfach installierte (ca.5-10min.), und dann man glaubt es kaum mit einem Doppellick auf die .exe,
gestartet hat, ohne Update, ohne Patch, ohne Onlinezwang.

Mir ist schon klar das technische Sachen mal ab und zu ein Update brauchen, 
aber ich habe echt keinen Bock mehr auf das was die Spieleindustrie mit uns abzieht.

Ich will keine Marionette mehr sein die sich irgendwo anmelden muss, 
nur damit die Spieleindustrie sieht wann ich spiele, wie ich spiele, was ich spiele, und mich ausspioniert.
Es muss reichen wenn ich das Game kaufe, und ich mich dann wenn "ich" will beim Hersteller registriere.

Das kann doch so nicht weitergehn, oder wie seht Ihr das? 

PS:Vorschläge zur Veränderung der Lage werden gerne angenommen!


----------



## Clonemaster (15. Januar 2012)

Wie wärs mit ner Konsole?  ^^


----------



## craiziks (15. Januar 2012)

Und genau aus diesem grund bin ich zur ps3 gewechselt.
Kein abbo zum online spielen(xvox360), kein müssen, blaablabla...

Ich kauf das spiel, klopp es in die ps3 und spiele.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Januar 2012)

TE, ich seh es ganu so wie Du!

Deshalb hab ich im Moment auch nur ältere Games geinstet. Ich sehe diese Zwänge nicht ein. Lieber entsage ich dem PC spielen. Dann brauch ich auch auf ewig keine neue Graka mehr


----------



## seppo1887 (15. Januar 2012)

Jetzt rein auf die akzeptiere "Dies" akzeptiere "Das" Sache bezogen, ist es ja leider leider so, dass wenn es nicht gemacht wird, viele Leute entweder fürs Hacken oder vervielfältigen nicht mehr belangt werden können. Das ist nicht nur in Spielen so, das ist überall so.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2012)

Tja, diese Gängelung mit "Online sein" hat in meinen Augen nur noch mehr Cracker/Raupkopierer auf den Plan gerufen. 

Wenn man sich entscheiden kann zwischen "keine nervigen Intros, dazu noch freies Speichern" und "online bleiben, damit gespeichert werden kann; bitte das Intro komplett ansehen, etc" fällt die Wahl vielen nicht schwer.


----------



## seppo1887 (15. Januar 2012)

Und Steam birgt auch einige Vorteile wie :

Man kann sich die Spiele immer wieder herunterladen wenn man seinen Pc mal neu aufsetzt und vllt mal eine Spiele-DVD nicht mehr einwandfrei funks oder man sie gar verlegt hat. Und die Community in Steam ist auch ein echter Vorteil.


----------



## seppo1887 (15. Januar 2012)

Es gibt halt immer Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## Exception (15. Januar 2012)

craiziks schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem grund bin ich zur ps3 gewechselt.
> Kein abbo zum online spielen(xvox360), kein müssen, blaablabla...
> 
> Ich kauf das spiel, klopp es in die ps3 und spiele.


 
So? Also bei mir müssen da auch etliche Updates installiert werden wenn ich das Ding mal anschalte, dazu neue Systemsoftware usw. GT 5 ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Nur den Onlinezwang konnte Sony glücklicherweise noch nicht durchsetzen. Außerdem kann man manche Spiele einfach nicht auf der Konsole spielen.


----------



## craiziks (15. Januar 2012)

Hä... Du beschreibst es ja so als ob du täglich damit beschäftigt bist updates zu installieren.

Ich musste beim kauf der ps3 und letztens ein update installieren. Das hat keine 20min gedauert. Und von 13 spielen die ich habe, wollten nur 2 oder 3 installiert werden und updates haben. Auch geht das alles sehr flott. Viel einfacher als auf dem pc.


----------



## ILoveJacqueline (15. Januar 2012)

Ne ich mach bei dieser Sch.. auch nicht mit. Steam lasse ich mir noch eingehen, einmalig das Spiel aktivieren auch. Aber Origin kommt mir nicht mal in die Nähe meines Rechners. Spiele ich halt BF3 einfach nicht so einfach ist das, was mich dabei aber aufregt ist dass es doch so viele gekauft haben. In Zukunft wird sich das mit den Online Kopierschutzmassnahmen auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## jumpel (15. Januar 2012)

+ Fukushima dampft ab - Die ganze Welt schreit, zittert - 6 Montate später - Fukushima? Hä? Was meinen Sie damit?
+ BF3 Origin Stasi - Die ganze Welt ist zutiefst empört - Mittlerweile zocken es dann irgendwie doch x-tausend Menschen.

So traurig wie das ist, so ist der Mensch, so bin ich selber, und deswegen juckt es die Industrie auch nicht wenn du das boykottierst, was ich gut finde.
Von steam war ich 2006 auch nicht begeistert. Aber jetzt auf Skyrim verzichten wegen Steam? Niemals. 

In 3 Jahren kommt der nächste Hammer der die Origin-Politik in den Schatten stellt.
Das finden dann auch wieder alle 'unter aller Kanone" und es wird erstmal noch 1-2 Montate drauf verzichtet, derweil Steam und Origin zocken. And so on ...


----------



## Memphys (15. Januar 2012)

seppo1887 schrieb:


> Und Steam birgt auch einige Vorteile wie :
> 
> Man kann sich die Spiele immer wieder herunterladen wenn man seinen Pc mal neu aufsetzt und vllt mal eine Spiele-DVD nicht mehr einwandfrei funks oder man sie gar verlegt hat. Und die Community in Steam ist auch ein echter Vorteil.


 
Und was tut der Leecher wenns Spiel weg is? Na, neu laden. Mit Fullspeed obwohl Steam mal wieder überlastet ist. Aber nicht wie der Steam-User alles einzeln + Updates sondern direkt die gepatchte GOTY anstatt dem DLC-Salat den man bei STEAM dann hätte. Und was macht ein Steam-User dessen Acc. "gehackt" wurde? Richtig, dumm schauen.

Da soll sich nochmal jemand wundern wenn die Leute lieber runterladen als zu kaufen


----------



## craiziks (15. Januar 2012)

Und daswegen ist die konsole momentan der einzigste ausweg. Selbst wenn man gehackt wird kann man spielen. Und so oft wird da keiner gehackt.

Ich bleibe dabei. Kein steam und kein origin mehr. Für singleplayer die nur am pc gut sind gibt es ja gute freunde... Ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Festplatte (16. Januar 2012)

seppo1887 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Steam birgt auch einige Vorteile wie :
> 
> Man kann sich die Spiele immer wieder herunterladen wenn man seinen Pc mal neu aufsetzt und vllt mal eine Spiele-DVD nicht mehr einwandfrei funks oder man sie gar verlegt hat. Und die Community in Steam ist auch ein echter Vorteil.



Das finde ich auch!


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

Schlichtweg boykottieren den Rotz.  Als Dank hört man sich dann von UBI Soft Leuten an, dass ja 95% aller Spieler ihr Zeug schwarzkopieren würden.
Hey UBI, euer versifftes Zeug würde ich nichtmal mehr installieren, wenn ihr 10 EUR obendrauf legt.  

Steam und "BackUp" ... die Downloadgarantie ist in dem Sinne auch nur gegeben, solange die Steamserver laufen.  Ändern sie ihr Vertragsmodell, ist man auch dort gelackmeiert.
Und eine Sicherung kann man auch von einem physikalischen Installationsmedium anfertigen.


----------



## tom320 (16. Januar 2012)

Am meisten ärgert mich das die Programme und Platformen die man uns aufzwingt, 
dann im Endefekt so fehlerhaft sind wie z.b. bei Arkham City, 
wenn Windows Live während dem zocken kurz die Inet Verbindung verliert,
ist der Spielstand fehlerhaft und wird beim nächsten Start einfach nicht mehr geladen, basta.

Leider ist es soweit gekommen das die Hersteller lieber mehr in Schutzmaßnahmen,
als in die Qualität der Games investieren, und der ehrliche Kunde mit Zustimmungen, 
Bindungen und Einschränkungen, regelrecht bevormundet und gefoltert wird. 

Da Lob ich mir doch meine alte Arkham Asylum Version, die ich von einer einschlägigen Iseite habe,
die kann ich mit dem Offlineprofil zocken ohne Probs.


----------



## der Türke (16. Januar 2012)

Es gibt noch eine Entwickler Gruppe von THE Witcher die keine Onlinezwang etc. (will jetzt nicht alles aufzählen sind halt ohne Kopierschutz) sollche Hersteller bzw. Entwickler, Unterstütze ich ansonsten wird kein Spiel gekauft basta. Bei der Konsole hingegen (habe eine PS3 und keine Ahnung von XBOX), hat sony was dagegen wenn man das Spiel wieder verkaufen will, denn der nächste nutzer muss sich seperat einen Online Pass besorgen für rund 10€.  Also viel besser sieht das nicht aus.


Man sollte wissen, wo man eine grenze zieht auch wenn dies dazuführt das man mit dem Spielen ganz aufhört oder sich mit alten Klassiker begnügt  wie z.B. Max payne 2 oder Grandia 2 etc.

MFG

Der Türke


----------



## ShiningDragon (16. Januar 2012)

der Türke schrieb:


> (...)oder Grandia 2


 
Sympathisch Du bist, junger Padawan.


----------



## DarthLAX (19. Januar 2012)

^^

mir geht es was diesen online-zwang und origin (d.h. dieser TROJANER für den man auch noch löhnen darf/muss) genau so, nur werde ich wohl "bald" origin an tun müssen, wegen MASS EFFECT 3, weil ich die serie gerne fertig spielen möchte und weil ich denke das Bioware es verdient hat, das man deren gute arbeit entlohnt (kenne momentan kein schlechtes bioware spiel)

was ich hier nicht verstehe ist eher, warum sich bioware von diesem scheiß verein (EA) hat kaufen lassen 

naja zurück zum thema:

ich finde eine sache ZUM HIMMEL STINKEND MIES was diese ganze MIESERE angeht, nämlich das uns SPIELEMAGAZINE und SPIELER-ORGANISATIONEN (große Clans etc.) hier nicht unterstützen bzw. als Sprachrohr dienen, denn die hätten genug einfluss den herstellern feuer unterm hintern zu machen, aber scheinbar will man das nicht, weil man dann ja nicht mehr zur premiere/vor-ab-test etc. von BATTLE-SCHROTT 5000 eingeladen wird.....*kopfschüttel*  - anscheinend verdienen wir spieler nicht, das die die eigentlich unser sprachrohr sein sollten (genau wie unsere info-quelle über die "szene") und dafür auch geld bekommen das machen was sie sollen d.h. auch unsere anliegen in der szene zu vertreten!

mfg LAX
ps: das letzte mal das eine spielezeitung wirklich hier "offensiv" was gegen origin und co. gesagt hat ist IMHO ewig her...sicher es kommt mal so durch das man das ganze ja nicht so toll fände, aber ein wirkliches:

"hallo ihr hersteller, lasst endlich diesen MIST sein" das kam schon LANGE nicht mehr und WÄHRE IMHO ÜBERFÄLLIG

pps: wenn es so weiter geht, kauf ich mir gute spiele zwar, werde sie aber verpackt (Oder halt offen, aber unbenutzt) in den schrank stellen und mir dann mit gutem gewissen eine PIRATEN-VERSION besorgen, denn ich habe ja meinen OBULUS entrichtet d.h. ich werde mich nicht schlecht fühlen dabei!


----------



## tom320 (19. Januar 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ^^
> pps: wenn es so weiter geht, kauf ich mir gute spiele zwar, werde sie aber verpackt (Oder halt offen, aber unbenutzt) in den schrank stellen und mir dann mit gutem gewissen eine PIRATEN-VERSION besorgen, denn ich habe ja meinen OBULUS entrichtet d.h. ich werde mich nicht schlecht fühlen dabei!


 
Wenn du das Spiel kaufst, und dann doch eine illegale Version spielst, hast du gegenüber der Hersteller zwar ein gutes Gewissen,
aber die sollen doch zu spüren bekommen das wir solche vorgehensweisen wie z.b. Origin oder Onlinezwang nicht wollen.

Der beste Weg einem Publischer wie EA klar zu machen das man mit Ihren Machenschaften nicht einverstanden ist,
ist das man diese Spiele nicht kauft. Aber solange es Spieler gibt dehnen alles egal ist und alles akzeptieren, machen die weiter.


----------



## Joker_68 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich denke es hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.

Als größten Vorteil sehe ich (wie vorher von anderen auch schon erwähnt) dass man eben wenn man die Platte neu hat einfach das Spiel aus dem Netz laden kann (legal). Dies ist aber auch nur wirklich ein Vorteil bei entsprechender Leitung (ja ich bin neidisch auf die Leute mit ner 64000er-Leitung ).

Einen der größten Nachteile sehe ich darin dass es für den Otto-Normal-Gamer nicht mehr durchschaubar ist (es sei denn man hat Jura studiert) was überhaupt für Daten gesammelt werden, gesammelt werden dürfen (die vllt erst zum späteren Zeitpunkt "scharf" geschaltet werden) und wie diese zu verwerten sind. Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn mein "Highscore" in irgendeinem Level mit meinem fiktiven Nick im Inet steht, sehr wohl habe ich aber ein Problem damit wenn ich heutzutage 2 Rechner haben muss, einen auf dem ich meine ganzen privaten Sachen wie Fotos, Dokumente usw habe und einen, den ich wirklich nur zum zocken nehme. Das passt für mich nicht mehr wirklich ins Verständnis. 
Solange jedoch Spiele im Vorfeld so extrem gepusht werden (wie z.B. BF3) und diese Spiele in ESL usw. gespielt werden hat man ja fast keine Möglichkeit mehr, sich diesem zu entziehen und die Entwickler merken nichts davon. Dort interessiert es niemanden, ob ein Einzelner das Spiel nicht kauft, und nur wenn wirklich mal alle mitziehen, kann das ganze funktionieren.

Ach ja, die gute, alte Zeit wo mein größtes Problem war ob meine Grafikkarte noch die Effekte von Tomb Raider schafft oder in Sim City das Monster kommt ... Früher war nicht alles besser, aber der eigentliche Sinn des "zockens" ist nicht mehr der, der es früher mal war... 

So long...


----------



## muadib (21. Januar 2012)

In der PCGH wurde doch letztens über den Onlinevertrieb der Publisher und deren AGB berichtet, mit dem Fazit, dass so ziemlich alle gegen deutsches Recht verstoßen. Ich habe meine Konsequenzen aus der Onlinepflicht für Spiele schon vor langer Zeit gezogen. Entweder kauf ich mir solch ein Spiel gar nicht, weil ich keine Lust habe mich jederzeit vom Publisher enteignen zu lassen oder ich kaufe es mir gebraucht bei ebay wodurch ich das Spiel spielen kann und der Publisher sieht keinen Cent von mir.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht dass es genug Menschen mit dieser Einstellung gibt um die entsprechenden Firmen zum Umdenken zu bewegen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2012)

Das ist bei mir der Grund warum ich in der letzten Zeit quasi kein Spiel mehr gekauft habe. Ich hasse das ewige Online sein sowie teilweise die Speicherung auf irgendwelchen Servern wo man keinen Einfluß drauf hat. Das wird man durch deren Verhalten ja regelrecht auf Crackerseiten gezwungen.


----------



## Eftilon (26. Januar 2012)

Hi.

Wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich vor dem Origin skandal nie irgentwelche AGBs gelesen, und es war mir nie in den sinn gekommen das es so krass ist. Als ich mir nach vielen Jahren mir einen einen neuen PC gebastelt hab und zum einstand CoD Black Ops gekauft hab, habe ich mir keine gedanken über Steam gemacht und es einfach akzeptiert. Hab mir gedacht, aha so ist das also heut zu tage, und hab mich nicht mehr weiter drum gekümmert und nix hinterfragt. Danach kammen ein paar games noch dazu.

Der Origin skandal hat mir die augen geöffnet und ich finde es zum kotzen was sich die Spiele Publisher mitlerweilen sich alles leisten. Mein erstes Windows Live Spiel war Arkham City und spasses halber habe ich vor der Installatin die AGBs gelesen und da sind mir die Augen raus gefallen. 

Kurz, der käufer muss jegliche rechte abtreten und der publisher spicht sich von jegliche pflichten frei "....wie besehen". Ferner muss man zukünftige änderungen der AGBs oder zugangssoftware akzeptieren und die einzige möglichkeit die einem bleibt ist die spiele zu deinstallieren und seine accounts (egal ob stema, Origin oder WL) zu löschen. Da kamm mir echt die galle hoch, ich habs zwar weiter installiert aber die lust das spiel zu spielen ist mir vergangen. Viellecht kommt es ja noch aber im moment bin ich zu pissed off. Verdammt ich habe ein Spiel gekauft und weder Ehevertrag unterschrieben, noch ein Haus gekauft !!!.

Egal wie sehr ich bis jetzt spiele als kulturgüter angesehen hab und stolz auf meine sammlung war, mich manchmal gefreut so manche alte perle wieder zu installieren und zu spielen, haben die es mittlerweilen geschafft sie als wertlos zu betrachten. Es ist zum kotzen leute, auf gedeih und verderb. Und ich sage Euch, ich bin 41 und spiele seit ein paar jahrehnte, anfangs Automaten und seit mitte 90er am PC.

Meine alte spiele ohne DRM sind mein schatz, die neuen die ich aus unwissenheit und leichtsinn gekauft hab, beudeuten mir wirklich nix mehr, schön die packungen bewundern, spielen, aber immer im hinterkopf haben das es morgen, oder übermorgen schon vorbei sein kann.

Die Spiel und Software industrie ist sehr dynamisch:

Szenario 1: Entwickler geht pleite und ein paar jahre beschliesst, steam WL oder Origin das spiel nicht mehr zu untertützen und nimmt es aus dem sortiment, man hat keine chance mehr seine spiele zu patchen nach eine PC neuinstallation da man immer schön brav über steam und co patchen ließ, auch immer weniger entwickler stellen patches bereit damit man sie runterladen kann um in not noch die CD version zu patchen .

Szenario 2: AGBs ändern sich und man hat wirklich keinen bock mehr sich noch mehr gefallen zu lassen, was nun ?

Szenario 3: Sagen wir mal eine von den grossen online vertrieblern geht pleite, was dann ?  Alles wertlos, was bleibt sind die hübschen Hologram verpackungen und auf die kann man sitzen bleiben.

Es war immer schön früher wenn mann als jugentlicher mal ein spiel vom älteren kumpel geschenk bekommen hatte da er es nicht mehr wollte, als ich älter wurde habe ich auch ein paar jungs happy gemacht, und die sind danach kunden geworden die später angefangen haben selber siele zu kaufen, KAUFEN MIT GELD !!!

Wir haben die Industrie gross gemacht und sie auf dem hohen Ross gebracht. Meine kleine Sammlung von neuen DRM spiele wird weiterhin klein bleiben, was neues kommt mir nicht so schnell wieder ins haus, weil ich es als rausgeschmissenes geld betrachte. Die alten perlen werde ich weiter hin ab und an spielen und über die gute alte Zeit sinnieren.

Eine konsole kommt mir definitiv nicht mehr ins haus da ich Gamepads nicht mag, egal wie gut sie auch sind ich kann es einfach nicht. Eine PS2 habe ich zwar am TV angeschlossen aber sie wird nur angeworfen wenn Mädchen besuch ist und uns nix besseres einfällt als mal ne runde Tekken zu zocken  


Lg


Eftilon


PS: Ich habe einen netten jungen nachbarn den ich seit jahren versuche ihn auf den pfad der tugend zu bringen und ihn überzeugen das er für seine spiele bezahlen sollte, hat er noch nie (obwohl er so ziemlich alles auf den rechner hatte). Standpaucken über moral und ethik gehalten und warum keiner umsonst arbeiten sollte etc. Es hat sich langsam was geändert, ich habe ihn an seinem letzten geburtstag ein spiel gekauft, mit steam zwang. Seine erste frage: "Warum muss ich jetzt nur um ein spiel zu spielen mich dort registrieren, und mir noch ein passwort merken und diese software zusätzlich installieren (Der bursche hatte noch nie ein spiel gekauft, alles gecracked geschenkt bekommen). Tja sage ich, so ist es leider heut zu tage, und soll ich euch was sagen ? Ich hatte ein schlechtes gewissen dabei ....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Januar 2012)

Ich sehe es auch genau so wie der TE, wenn ich an die Zeit vor Zehn Jahren denke wo alles noch so einfach und gut war, und an heute, dann kommt mir das grausen.... ist einfach abartig geworden.
Und alles im Namen des Kopierschutzes, und was hat es gebracht, gar nichts !
Ich habe mir seit Jahren immer weniger Spiele gekauft wegen dieser Sachen.


----------



## Aven X (26. Januar 2012)

@Eftilon : richtig guter Post, klasse!
Und da setze ich auch mal an: gehöre inzwischen glaube auch eher zu den älteren Zockern und spiele wahrscheinlich schon länger Games als die meisten hier im Forum alt sind.

Jetzt gibts Leute wie Dich und mich, die die gesamte Geschichte und Entwicklung von Spielen selber erlebt haben.
Bei mir fing es 1980 mit einem Atari VCS 2600 an, ging über den Schneider CPC zum Amiga und dann ab Mitte der 90er auch PC. 
Wenn die Kids heute rumheulen, die Games sind zu teuer : falsch, sie sind viel zu billig.
Oder -um es mit Fisherments Friend zu sagen: ist das Game zu teuer, bist Du zu arm.
Denn schon damals kostete ein Modul für das VCS 139 DM. Anfang der 90er kosteten Premium Games für den Amiga auch bis zu 119 DM (ich erinnere mich an Starflight 2, Ambermoon, Amberstar etc). Rechnet das mal in € um und es zeigt sich ... die letzten 15 Jahre hat sich absolut NICHTS preislich nach oben bewegt. 
Und das Beste : damals war die Papp Box noch richtig gefüllt mit Goodies ! Egal ob Roman, Figuren, riesige Landkarten, was auch immer. Der Kauf eines Spiels löste tatsächlich Glücksgefühle aus.

Man hat das Gefühl vermittelt bekommen, Du bekommst was für Dein Geld.
Heute nennt man das dann "Collectors Edition" ...

Diese Games sind die wahren Schätzchen und die werde ich auch in 20 Jahren noch besitzen.
Der Verlust dieser "Glücksgefühle" begann, als immer mehr Publisher von prall gefüllten Papp Boxen auf CD Hüllen als Verpackung umgestiegen sind.

Statt prall gefüllt gabs nun -bestenfalls- mikroskopisch klein gedruckte Faltblätter als Anleitung. 
Die Jugend von heute kennt jedoch diese Zeit gar nicht und wird mit Steam und dem ganzen Mist groß. 
Und versteht deshalb nicht, wieso es Leute wie Eftilon oder mich gibt, die aus Prinzip diese in die falsche Richtung gehende Entwicklung nicht mitmachen.
Diese Generation tut mir eigentlich nur leid.

Früher habe ich nie verstanden, warum sich Leute Games kopiert haben und damit auf die wunderbare Erfahrung einer prall gefüllten Papp Box samt funktionierender Software verzichten.
Heute seh ichs genau anders rum : erspart Euch die grausigen Erfahrungen durch den Kauf von Original Software, die Steam, Origin oder welchen Müll auch immer voraussetzt damit ihr das spielen dürft, wofür ihr bezahlt habt ! Es geht auch einfacher.
Verzicht zum Beispiel (aber wirklich nur ein Beispiel  )

Bin ich froh, das es eine Zeit gab, in der so viele verdammt gute Games rauskamen, die ich auch gekauft habe aber gar nicht die Zeit hatte, die mal alle durchzuspielen.
Genau das mache ich nämlich heute. Gute alte Perlen zocken und Neues kommt nicht viel hinzu. Außer wenn es frei von Zwängen ist.

Oh, und bevor ichs vergesse: danke Steam, Origin und Konsorten. Neulich habe ich mir gedacht: och, wird mal wieder Zeit fürn neuen Rechner.
Komponenten rausgesucht, schon ein lächeln auf die Vorfreude des Bastelns gehabt und dann glücklicherweise zur Besinnung gekommen, bevor ich eine Bestellung über 1500 Euro abgeschickt hätte.

Die Frage, die ich mir nicht beantworten konnte war: wofür eigentlich einen neuen Rechner ?

Tja, und so spare ich mir das Geld und überlege mir, wofür ichs sonst verballern kann.


----------



## Eftilon (26. Januar 2012)

@Aven X Danke !!

1500 ist ein guter batzen, ich hätte schon einige ideen dafür .

lg


Eftilon

PS: Ich hatte total vergessen was für einen spass Warcraft III im LAN machen kann, hatte letztes Wochenede wieder , nach langer langer Zeit.


----------



## DarthLAX (26. Januar 2012)

eben  LAN war früher immer um es mal so zu sagen "a BLAST" - heute musste dich mit games die früher über LAN (ohne I-Net) gelaufen währen ans I-Net anbinden, wobei dann 5 und mehr PCs auf das I-Net zugreifen müssen und dann die connections zum teil nicht stabil sind (bei einer kleinen leitung) etc.

sorry, aber das nervt einfach

und das mit den "papp"-boxen kenne ich auch noch (ich sage nur: Command and Conquer: Tiberian Sun....eine Box die ich immer noch habe...neben anderen....wobei es für mich nicht die Box an und für sich ist (mag die "neuen" DVD-Boxen inzwischen recht gerne, vor allem da man die schön einordnen kann und sie nicht mega platz fressen) sondern die Inhalten (ein gutes Handbuch, vll eine Figur, ein soundtrack oder sowas...heute musst du für das echt ne CE kaufen, welche teurer ist als damalige hoch-preis-titel (tiberian sun eignet sich da gut...hab damals wo spiele im schnitt 80 mark gekostet haben für C und C 98 mark bezahlt, wobei ich es NIE bereut habe, was ich heute bei vielen spielen tue wenn ich 45 Euro und mehr bezahle und dann "schrott" bekomme, vor allem diese MIESEN Konsolen-Ports...sorry, aber: SCHIESST DIE VERDAMMTEN KONSOLEN ZUM MOND!....denn indirekt sind diese auch für diesen kopierschutz-wahn verantwortlich, weil man erreichen will das am PC genau so wenig kopiert wird wie auf der konsole, was aber nicht möglich ist....sorry, aber wenn ein super doller kopierschutz für zick millionen nach ner woche (oder weniger) geknackt wurde, dann frage ich mich:

währen diese millionen nicht besser da angelegt bessere spiele - mit langzeitmotivation, wiederspiel-wert und ner echt geilen story zu machen und diese vll etwas günstiger als den rest zu verkaufen, sodass sich das kopieren weniger stark lohnt (denn wer geht das risiko erwischt zu werden ein, wenn er für 35-40 Euro ein neues spiel mit - GUTEM - inhalt in der packung bekommt (der heute unter CE zu finden ist)

naja wenn die hersteller das begreifen würden (ich weiße nochmals stark auf THE WITCHER hin, das ohne kopierschutz erschien soweit ich weiß!) dann würden die verkäufe sogar wieder steigen anstatt auf - im vergleich zur konsole - niedrigeren niveau zu verweilen bzw. zu sinken (vor allem weil der PC immer noch mehr kann als jede konsole und weil die meisten konsoleros auch noch nen PC haben, vor allem aber für spiele die auf der konsole mies zu spielen sind (strategie und shooter z.B.))

aber egal, auf uns hören die eh nicht, die leinen uns nur wie nen geprügelten und nicht gefütterten hofhund der keine eigenen meinung zu haben hat und die fresse zu halten hat an und pressen uns aus, solange es mal eben geht....bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich vll das spiele kaufen lassen sollte (und das obwohl ich viele spiele immer noch liebe, vor allem wenn sich mühe mit der geschichte gegeben wurde wie bei bioware mit Dragon Age und Mass Effect....leider ist das ja sonst nicht mehr so der fall, es ist eher:

Hollywood am PC, d.h. wie im Kino wird mit effekten geworfen und keine story geboten (und falls doch ist sie oft seichter als bei ner seifen-oper oder ner "telenovela").....wobei es oft noch nicht mal das ist, sondern auch, das die heutigen spiele wenn man dahin spielt auf 1-2 tage "durch" sind und nicht wie früher auch bei dauer zocken man ne woche gebraucht hat, wenn man alles gemacht haben wollte (gibt ausnahmen: Skyrim, Mass Effect, Deus Ex: Human Revolution und noch nen paar mehr, aber sind wenige im vergleich zur masse der COD-10.0000 something spiele...

naja egal ich hör jetzt mal hier auf sonst muss ich mich noch aufregen

mfg LAX


----------



## tom320 (26. Januar 2012)

Echt toll wenn man die letzten Posts so liest, es gibt also doch noch einige (Zockerurgesteine) denen es nicht egal ist wie man heutzutage mit zahlenden Kunden umgeht,
leider sind wir zu wenige die so denken um etwas bewegen zu können. 
Der Satz von Eftilon " Wir haben die Industrie so groß gemacht " gefällt mir gut, und er hat vollkommen recht,
wir die ehrlichen Kunden haben dazu beigetragen das es den Herstellern heute so gut geht, und das sollten sie an Kundenfreundlichkeit eigentlich auch zeigen.

Na ja, ... habe letztens auch wieder ans PC aufrüsten gedacht, ... sagte mir dann aber doch wozu? 
Mit aktueller Hardware könnten manche Spiele besser laufen wenn sie ordentlich programmiert bzw. portiert und angepasst werden (SKYRIM).
Doch heute zählt nur noch schnell auf den Markt werfen, profit, profit, profit, später ein paar Patches hinterher damit es auch einigermasen läuft, und alles andere bleibt auf der Strecke.
Wo bleibt die geile Story die dich hin und her reisst wo du mitfieberst, wo ist der Spielspass das gewisse etwas das dich Stundenlang fesselt und nicht loslässt. 
Ich hatte solche emotionen schon lange nicht mehr, dabei will ich jetzt nicht sagen das die Qualität der Spiele heute schlecht ist, aber Grafik allein macht ein Game nicht zum Hit.

Auf jedenfall mach ich es jetzt mal ne Zeitlang wie meine Vorredner, hole mir alte Spieleperlen aus dem Schrank und schwelge in Nostalgie.


----------



## Mashed (10. März 2012)

Boykottieren wäre der richtige Weg. Dummerweise heißt es dann nur wieder, alle würden das Spiel raubkopieren.

Vor allem aber bin ich dafür, Entwickler zu unterstützen, die ohne solchen Mist auskommen. Zum Beispiel Frictional Games, die Hersteller von Penumbra und Amnesia. Bei der Installation ist ein Produktkey einzugeben, der nichtmal auf deren Server gespeichert wird, ansonsten sind die Spiele DRM-frei. Ich hätte mir also problemlos eine Raubkopie holen können, habe ich aber nicht. Weil es wert ist, diese Handlungsweise zu unterstützen. So, genug Werbung für heute, aber das wollte ich mal gesagt haben.

Minecraft wäre noch so ein Beispiel(und vermutlich einige andere Indie-Games ebenso). Ohne DRM-Gängelung, und trotzdem ein Überraschungserfolg, der Millionen einbringt. Komisch, dass das niemand bei den großen Game-Publishern zu denken gibt.


----------



## macomat (19. März 2012)

Wie wahr. Die Kontrollmechanismen der Spieleindustrie werden schon ziemlich unverschämt. Letztlich kriegen die mein Geld und wollen dafür auch noch mein Leben lang Infos über mein Spielverhalten


----------



## onslaught (23. März 2012)

> Boykottieren wäre der richtige Weg. Dummerweise heißt es dann nur wieder, alle würden das Spiel raubkopieren.



Ich boykottiere, und kopiere nicht raub  Ich bin natürlich auch nichtmehr so scharf aufs zocken, vom Alter her. Aber Boykott ist leider der einzigste Weg, denk ich, der Datenkrake zu entgehen. Spiele anderer Entwickler, die diesen Mist nicht mitmachen kauf ich gerne, wenns mal welche gibt, und würde auch vor einer PC Aufrüstung nicht zurückschrecken, wenn es gut ist.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (25. März 2012)

Ich denke die Spieleindustrie wird es noch weiter auf die Spitze treiben, Musik und Film ist ja denke ich schon da angelangt rundert aber noch nicht zurück. Ich sag nur HD+ mit CI+ Slot.

Doch es kommen ja auch immer neue Käufer hinzu die es von Anfang an nicht anders kennen, die das dann auch einfach mitmachen, eben weil sie es nur so kennen und gar keine Anhnung hatten, dass man Spiele früher schnell installieren konnte und einfach direkt ohne alles loslegen konnte.

Was ich mich aber schon immer fragte ist, dass die Unternemen ja Gewinne maximieren wollen.
Doch kostet die ganze Entwicklung von DRM Maßnahmen incl. Server usw. doch auch ziemlich viel Geld, welches man nicht ausgeben müsste wenn man diese Maßnahmen einfach nicht hätte?
Ohne alles würden sie ihren Gewinn noch mehr maximieren, die optionalen DLCs wären denn schwieriger zu vertreiben aber nicht unmöglich, oder verdient man mit DLCs so viel mehr wenn man sie durch diese Maßnahmen verteibt statt auf normalem Wege?

Rein logisch geht das für mich nicht auf.
Ich stelle mir da ein Auto vor welches total Vernetz ist und der Hersteller dauert bestimmte Sachen kontrolliert und abfragt, das geht ja von seinem Gewinn alles runter, dabei preist er mir nutzloses Zubehör an welches ich nicht kaufe.
Würde ich aber ein Auto bei ihm ohne den Mist kaufen wäre sein Gewinn höher und ich würde doch viel eher daran denken vielleicht nutzloses Zubehör zu kaufen? Sein Gewinn wäre so der so höher, da die Kosten geringer sind.


----------



## tom320 (23. Mai 2012)

So, hallo Leute muss das Thema jetzt mal wieder updaten.

Leider war ich gestern wieder so blöd und habe mich verleiten lassen beim Müller das neue Diablo 3 zu kaufen Preis €44,90.
Gestern dann noch installiert, nach etlichen Einverständnis Erklärungen konnte ich dann endlich meine Reise in Tristram antreten.

Gestern gings noch spielen, heute nach 10 min. Abbruch Server überlastet. 

Das gibts doch nicht, "Hallo Blizzard ich würde gerne mein Spiel spielen für das ich bezahlt habe".

Schuld daran sind in Wirklichkeit die Cracker, gäbe es eine geknackte Version müsste ich mich jetzt nicht schon wieder ärgern


----------



## kero81 (25. Mai 2012)

Taschentuch gefällig?

Andauernd meckerzt jemand über irgendwas... Leute, so ist DAS LEBEN! Nix läuft so wie man es gerne hätte. Zumindest im IT Wesen.  Also, du hast drei Möglichkeiten. 

-Akzeptieren
-Ändern
-Abhauen

Solche Threads hier braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2012)

Hast du innerhalb der letzten Woche dich mal über Diablo 3 informiert?
Dann hättest du gerade damit rechnen können.
Ich hab mir das Aufregen längst abgewöhnt, schlecht für den Blutdruck und nützen tuts eh nichts.


----------



## 10203040 (25. Mai 2012)

tom320 schrieb:


> So, hallo Leute muss das Thema jetzt mal wieder updaten.
> 
> Leider war ich gestern wieder so blöd und habe mich verleiten lassen beim Müller das neue Diablo 3 zu kaufen Preis €44,90.
> Gestern dann noch installiert, nach etlichen Einverständnis Erklärungen konnte ich dann endlich meine Reise in Tristram antreten.
> ...


 
Die bösen oh ja, ss nur zu deiner Sicherheit 


> Hinweise zu Diablo 3: Aus technischen Gründen ist aus unserer Sicht ein Release zu Diablo 3 sehr unwahrscheinlich. Blizzard hat sich dazu entschieden das man das komplette Spiel sowohl im Multiplayer als auch im Singleplayer nur über das Battle.net spielen kann. Dementsprechend befinden sich auf dem eigenen Rechner nur die Grafik -und Sounddateien - sämtliche Spielmechaniken, Charakter und Scripts sind auf Battle.net-Servern gespeichert und werden serverseitig ausgeführt. Auf vermeintliche Cracks sollte verzichtet werden - es sind alles Fakes! Etwaige Preloads haben demnach aktuell auch keinen Sinn.



Werde mir DIII wrs nur kaufen wenn es für 20 Euro zu haben gibt oso, und wenn ich weiß das die Server alle laufen


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2012)

Deshalb zocke ich generell nur noch Retro oder Indiespiele, mit insgesamt 3 Bezugsquellen: GOG (immer ohne DRM), Gamersgate.com (normalerweise ohne DRM, wenn ein Spiel ein DRM hat, wird es extra angezeigt. Das wird dann auch nicht gekauft . Übrigens auch kein (mMn sowieso überflüssiger) Launcher wie es etwa bei Steam oder Gamestop (ex Impulse) der Fall ist) und Kickstarter (generell auch ohne DRM). Bei GOG kriegt man die Goodies in Digitaler Form wenn möglich, bei Kickstarter kriegt man meist für mehr Unterstützung auch massig mehr Goodies, Digitale wie Analoge. Zudem treffen die auch eher meinen Geschmack als der 08/15 Commercial Crap den es sonst meist zu kaufen gibt


----------

